# Who made the "Smarties" acrylic?



## joefrog (Apr 18, 2015)

Okay, I'm finally at a place I can try it -- who was it that was making the blanks for the "Smarties" candy acrylic pens?

Thanks!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 18, 2015)

On  Facebook it is Carl Smith:  https://www.facebook.com/carl.smith.16568?fref=ts  that is who I got my smarty blanks from.


----------



## djncas (Apr 19, 2015)

I make the  Smarties blanks. you can email me for more information or reach me on Facebook Messaging. djncas@gmail.com  or https://www.facebook.com/carl.smith.16568


----------

